# Surf / beach fishing



## Me4Prez (Oct 29, 2019)

When I lived in Charleston SC, surf fishing was my past time. New to Florida and wondering if there are beach fishing restrictions, such as time of day, or areas. I'm specifically wondering about the public beaches in and around Cocoa Beach. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2019)

Call local tackle shops in the area.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

The restrictions will be as they pertain to you accessing said beach, not for fishing in particular.


----------



## Me4Prez (Oct 29, 2019)

KodiakZach said:


> The restrictions will be as they pertain to you accessing said beach, not for fishing in particular.


So as long as I park along the coast at an open public parking area nd stay out of the lifeguarded areas I should be good?

I ask only because I ran into issues along Hollywood beach a couple months ago. They dont like people fishing from the beach down there.


----------



## Thwarptide (Nov 23, 2019)

It's pretty generous. I've never heard of a beach where fishing was not welcomed. I've fished a couple of beaches where bathing was the primary activity, complete with lifeguards. I just got there before the bathers did. City ordinance cannot usurp state law and there is a type of easement when it comes to public beaches. Meaning a hotel can have a section of the beach to themselves, it would extend from the hotel a certain distance down to beach but never to the high tide mark. Municipalities cannot stop you from accessing that easement. However, common sense dictates that those ignorant morons who choose to frolic in the water in front of your line despite knowledge of your activities, they're more a pest to fishermen than they're worth. So I avoid areas where sunbathing is the primary activity.
Common laws for most county's and municipalities have "no glass containers " laws, most, not all, won't allow for vehicle or atv use. Of course you can't access the beach around NASA property (selfish pigs that they are  ) 
I'm from Palm Bay and I'm more happy driving 45 minutes to a more secluded spot where surf fishing is the dominant life form and bathers are rarely seen.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I don't Know if all areas in FL. are, you can't keep snook, red fish, or trout because of last years red tide that killed a lot of fish. But I do know we can't keep them in South West FL. But you can still catch and release them, if you can find some. The red tide really hurt the beach fishing in the Venice area. No more sand fleas, pinfish, or flounder along the beaches like it was. All we are catching now on the beach is drum, whiting and a few pompano. You can keep them.


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

You can find plenty of parking,and fishing over there near Coco Beach. There is street parking in Cape Cananeral. And there is great fishing out at the Canveral National Seashore, Good luck


----------

